# Game 54: Heat @ Celtics (2/13 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, February 13, 2011 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to see how far the Heat have come since the 2 November meetings.

Wade was horrible in those 2 meetings, which were close games in the 4th, yet that Boston controlled throughout.

Celtics are beat up at the moment. JO, Shaq, Daniels, and West are out, while Nate Robinson looks like a gametime decision.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill them


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Quietly confident. We've come a long way since those games, and Celtics are hurt.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've been going with Lebron at the 4 a lot so it'll be interesting to see if Spo sticks to that in this one. Big baby is a load for bigs, let alone Lebron, bu then again, he'd have to cover Lebron on the other end.

Also, in the previous two games, Ray has averaged 27.5ppg on 55% and was a combined 12-17 from 3. Gotta find a way to fight through the screens and always have someone contesting his shot. We've played Boston enough over the past year that you'd think they could come up with something to at least slow him down :|


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> kill them


THIS RIGHT HEA


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

F the Celtdicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> dwadeofficial Jus left the gym gettn some extra work in. Now I'm relaxing in Hot tub. This is Needed out here in this cold weather..


..


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just realised I have football tomorrow evening, right when this game is on. Hoping to be back for the 2nd half though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We must be physical. Need focus. Gotta come out with energy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I am also quietly confident about this game. We've come a long ways from the beginning of the season. And the Celtics are a in a bit of a slump right now.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I hope we do more then win. Needs to be a statement game, blow them out. But I'll be happy with a win


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> We must be physical. Need focus. Gotta come out with energy.


That was a legit Spo-ism.

We need to play Eddie some today as a defensive 2 guard to cover Ray Allen. He seems to be one of our few guys who hustles behind Ray and does well keeping him from lighting us up off of screens.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello Heat fans, I will be rooting for the Celtics.

In here.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Brian said:


> Hello Heat fans, I will be rooting for the Celtics.
> 
> In here.


Hello Brian. Nobody cares, the Celtics are


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Today people begin to realize we are the dominant team in the East, and that there is a big difference between November and February.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

That is one filthy video.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Wade

nice find by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade turnover leads to a Ray Allen 3. Seen that before.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mark Jackson just said you have to put Mario Chalmers on Ray Allen because you have to stay disciplined


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL they have NC State vs Wake Forrest on ABC's network. I'm in South Carolina. What a jip.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is tissue paper soft inside today. Get big please.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

All the links I have are ****ing choppy. Son of a bitch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by JJ to draw the charge


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with a hook in the post


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ shoots the tech, no messing around today


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] Jones guarding Glen Davis.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Brian said:


> All the links I have are ****ing choppy. Son of a bitch.


I'd hook ya up with HD but you're rooting against my team sorry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-15 Miami after 1

Heat shooting 53% to the Celtics 30% yet we're only up 5.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good start, now we need Miller/JJ/House to bomb some threes in the second quarter and show off that perimeter depth


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense in the first quarter. We were a little tentative on offense though. I think Bosh needs to go at KG a little more.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bosh is tissue paper soft inside today. Get big please.


Haslem's gonna steal his starting job when he gets back at this rate. Bosh needs to get some balls.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Twice I've seen Bosh get pushed away inside on offense either fighting for a rebounding or getting position. He's not gonna get the call and needs to push right back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was definitely a big non-factor in that 1st. Dude was getting pushed around on every possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dampier now. Joel and Bosh are going to get murdered inside by Big Baby and Perkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Big Baby..


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh yes, Perkins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again becoming a turnover machine


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

That was going to be a sick poster.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sloppy basketball here to start the second. Our spacing is a little wonky right now for no real reason.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You just can't play Joel against the Celtics, their defense will destroy the 4 on 5 offense. 3 on 5 today because Bosh is in bitch mode too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're up 1 shooting 58% to their 32%. Celtics have had 7 more FG attempts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another Wade turnover. His 5th...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep going to Bosh.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone make a clean pass?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many dumb turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Miami can't stop Glen Davis, your bigs are all either too slow or too weak. You guys really need UD back.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is an embarrassment. What is this team doing, namely Wade. Lay off the hot tub before games, you're embarrassing yourself on national TV. I thought this was supposed to be a statement game?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade N Bosh look like they could care less.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dunno what Wade's deal this year against the Celtics is. He makes it too hard for himself.

And Chris Bosh needs to attack the basket a little to keep the Celtics honest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was embarrassing, Chris..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is just hopeless against KG


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> Wade N Bosh look like they could care less.


Or scared


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Bosh to Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet runner by Lebron

43-39 at the half

Gotta clean up those turnovers in the 2nd half.

Heat shot 54% so offense isnt a problem.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good end to the half, keep going hard Bosh we can't do this unless you step up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We're ahead in spite of ourselves haha.

Playing great defense today though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like how Bosh ended the 2nd quarter. Nice passes and finishes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z looks like the best center option for today


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great to be leading at the half, if we just cut out those turnovers, we'd be up by a lot more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z and Dampier. Today is not a day for Joel I think. He's too slim for the Celtic fat ass centers, and they can play off him on defense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Solid defense. Gotta create more scoring off our defense.

:flay:

Solid half by the centers, including Joel.

:allhail:

We gotta sneak some minutes for two point guard looks. Slip Miller/Wade to 3 and play House/Arroyo at the 2 with Chalmers at 1. Toss in some LeBron/Bosh at 4 and Joel at the 5 and it is YAMMAGE time for those fools.

:allhail:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bad start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Slow start to this quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Rondo hanging all over Lebron, no call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6pt swing just like that. Miller misses an open 3 and Ray Allen doesnt on the next possession.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What a **** start.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:laugh: Mike Miller


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone draw blood on Wade please


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

THIS IS THE MUTHER EFFIN NBA BABY!!!! KNOCK SOMEONE ON THEIR ASS!!!

:flay:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible flagrant foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We will never beat this team will we


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-3 Boston in this quarter.

Couldnt have come out any worse to start this half.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're about to make a run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> We will never beat this team will we


They just seem to have an answer for everything we through at them. 

I know its more on the players, but Doc has severely outcoached Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Z for the and1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Stop Rondo!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously, Ilgauskas was never this tanned until this season. It looks kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need a KG. A tough defensive presence. When does Big Ben expire?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Big Ben wants to finish his career in Detroit, although he may change his mind about that if given the chance to play for you guys. I wonder how much he's got left in the tank anyway.

What you guys really need is UD back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offense is back on track, but now we just cant get any stops now. Its beginning to remind me of the past couple of Celtics games. They built a 10pt lead, then play it even the rest of the way, until late in the game, where a Ray Allen 3 usually puts it away.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

They play harder than us.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

FFS Mike..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight misses from 3 from Mike and now JJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2-12 from 3, we need to get hot.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously I thought James Jones on Glen Davis in the first quarter was just a mismatch situation. lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the **** is JJ doing guarding Big Baby, come on now


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How have we allowed a James Jones/Glen Davis matchup to continue? This is fugly.

Comeon LeBron, pick up Glen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

74-61 after 3

Ugly as hell 3rd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

sigh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

House, get your act together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was an 8pt game when Eddie House missed a J, Miller missed 2 3's and JJ missed a 3. 3 guys who had been hot, are 1-9 today.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

finally house


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron not getting his customary bench time early in the 4th. Good decision Spo.

Let's keep battling. Let's win this.

OH YEAH! Almost forgot...

:flay:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Aghhhh give up with these 3 pointers. Drive goddammit drive!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd love to see what Rondo would turn out to be without KG and Pierce making him into a dick.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It seems that the Celtics have our number. Not good considering we have to beat them to even get to the finals...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rondo is awesome, my favorite Celtic for sure


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ßen said:


> I'd love to see what Rondo would turn out to be without KG and Pierce making him into a dick.


Mario Chalmers should be ashamed he can't be trusted to play in the fourth quarter against our biggest threat.

Can we give Carlos Arroyo a shot....!?

We stopped playing traditional PGs against the Celtics opening day. Can we give it a second chance? Pleeeease?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no no no Wade don't start with the bailout threes (unless the shot clock was winding down, didnt see)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lebron

6pt game..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice little run here.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's crazy how identical this is to the games we played them early. Right down to the late come back which will probably come up just short.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is the next sequence of plays:

Wade makes 1 of 2 FT
Ray Allen hits a three
Someone takes a three and misses badly
Ray Allen hits a three on a fastbreak


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is our game.

:flay:

DEEEEFEEEENSE!!!!

:flay:

Hustle, heart, determination, energy, positive disposition, and TRUST!!!!!! MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!!

:allhail:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Mario Chalmers should be ashamed he can't be trusted to play in the fourth quarter against our biggest threat.
> 
> Can we give Carlos Arroyo a shot....!?
> 
> We stopped playing traditional PGs against the Celtics opening day. Can we give it a second chance? Pleeeease?


Please no! Arroyo got killed by Rondo. And Chalmers is the one who got Rondo going in the third quarter here. He's been pretty quiet since we've put a bigger guy on him.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's go Heat!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bad shot by Dwyane.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade I am begging you PLEASE dont shoot us out of this


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Watch the ****ing shot clock!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade landed on Pierce's foot. Hope he's ok.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Refs are helping us out right now with some ticky tack stuff on Boston that they could have called every time down all game. Wade isn't taking advantage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat gotta get some baskets here while its still close. I can just feel a big Ray Allen 3 coming..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh fouled. Boston over the limit.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice positioning Bosh now make these FTs


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Down 2, come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, please dont lose sight of Ray. Got lucky on that one.

Lebron rarely gets that contact call at the rim. I mention it every game thread.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Every time Ray Allen shoots a three I lose a year of my life


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep it up Bosh.

Chance to tie!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Missed jumper and bad first quarter aside Bosh has been very good today


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nerves are kicking in right now. It's only regular season but this is big right here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lkdsfjal;dkfjlasdkjfasldkfjasdlkfj


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How unlucky that he threw it right to Ray Allen.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Agh, that was almost a brilliant play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Time for one of our 800 million shooters to make something


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Glen Davis money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** wide open...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god you could not get a better look than that


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miller you ****ing fail.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller was ****ing **** all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our shooters couldnt shoot today. Such a shame since they had been so hot before this. 

So frustrating to give 35 points in the 3rd quarter, and only 4 FG's the 4th.


How many games have we lost to Boston in the last minute, in the past 3 seasons? No matter who plays for Boston, they just always find a way to beat us in the end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Celtics > Dwyane Wade. Get your head out of your ass son.

This wasn't even Miami basketball. It was Celtics basketball. We played their game at their pace all day long. Just goes to show what a ****ty coach Spoelstra is. Totally out classed. Where was the half time adjustment? No instead we come out and give up 35. 

Good team with a bad coach gets you beat by an equal or slightly inferior team(which the Celtdicks are)


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bright side is they didn't completely own us like the last 2 games. By the time we hit the playoffs this team might finally be ready to win a game against them. Baby steps....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bottled it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just to make it more frustrating, that 6pt possession on the flagrant foul possession, ended up being the difference.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade 6-17 16 pts 6 turnovers. For almost every basket he was good for 1 turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should also apologize to Bosh for everything that I was screaming at him during that 1st quarter. He ended up playing a hell of a game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, just pretend I was yelling at Wade instead of Bosh. Way to play like **** for the 3rd straight game against Boston.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Time to make changes.

One, cut Jamaal Magloire and/or Juwan Howard. Sign a Garret Siler clone out of the D-League. Just someone with massive amounts of size. Basketball talent is optional. Size and mean streak required.

Two, maybe a small trade. Mario Chalmers or someone else for Reggie Evans maybe? Or maybe Arroyo for Joey Dorsey? Worth a shot?

Three, play Erick Dampier in the 4th quarter against the Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Yeah, just pretend I was yelling at Wade instead of Bosh. Way to play like **** for the 3rd straight game against Boston.


I dont know what the hell got into Wade at the beginning of that 2nd quarter. What did he have, like 4 or 5 turnovers in that 4 or 5 minute stretch? Just awful.

I'll live with the 6-17 since he missed about 3 tip ins, but his ball handling was way off today.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, I also wish we had a defensive PG with a mean streak who would chase around Rondo, actually out rebound Rondo, and when it came own to intensity just beat Rondo at his own game.

You know, someone like Patrick Beverley.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

we have the talent to get it done. Just not the chemistry or experience. Disappointing result because now the rest of the year nothing we do is going to matter because "well you can't beat the Celtics". 

The difference between us and the Celtics comes down to swagger IMO. The Celtics have championship swagger with similar talent level--if we had swagger we'd be all over them. But for whatever reason they are in Wade, Lebron, and Bosh's head. And you can't get it done with your leaders being scared.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Again, Patrick Beverley instead of Mario Chalmers to chase around Rajon Rondo and we win that game....

Attitude, rebounding, defense, and having a sack. Beverley is built to play Rajon Rondo. But nooooo, let's have our fearful PG Mario Chalmers earn his way on to the bench every game against the Celtics. Eddie House isn't that good but atleast he isn't afraid of Rondo like Chalmers is. What a pathetic wussy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This could end up being a breakthrough game for Bosh against KG. Also Smithian I believe the name you are looking for is Dexter Pittman (size out of the D-league).


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

futuristxen said:


> we have the talent to get it done. Just not the chemistry or experience. Disappointing result because now the rest of the year nothing we do is going to matter because "well you can't beat the Celtics".


I think we showed we could win today. We had a 76% shooter at the line miss one to tie and then a 40% three point shooter missing another wide open three to tie. Not to mention that near steal by Lebron. Sometimes those 50-50 types of plays don't work out, but the team at least put themselves in position to win or go to OT.

People will be results-oriented but this game was not the total disaster the first two games were.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can someone explain to me why Chalmers has to back off Rondo so far? Surely he's quick enough to play up on Rondo. Otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm happy with how we played today. Until we get some playoff games under our belt we will never value every possession the way the Celtics do and that was the difference.

I just hope Wade isn't going to sit out a week now after turning his ankle.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Fortunately it's the all-star break so Wade could sit out the week and we'd be good.

Looking back at it now, I think we did do some things better. We can still improve. So long as we're making progress, we'll see how things go in the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade and Lebron will come together and figure this team out. We're still gonna beat this team in the playoffs. I believe it whole heatedly. Getting Udonis back would be huge.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know we actually played okay today even with the bad shooting. Just those turnovers and then that stretch in the third--and that was the difference. We need consistent focus/execution. And I'm sure that's what Spo is going to tell them.

We'll get there. No need to panic. DWade was a little better than the first two games. I thought Bosh really responded in the second half once we got him in motion. When we get him where KG has a chance to body him, it's a problem, but if we get Bosh moving KG can't recover to him in time.

The Celtics are doing us a favor IMO. They have played all of these games at a playoff intensity, and it's kind of showing us what we need to be at to beat them.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ESPN is ripping us.

Now we can't beat elite teams...

I seem to think we've been successful versus the Magic, Thunder, and Lakers. Struggled against the Celtics. We haven't played the Spurs yet. I don't really consider the Mavs a Finals contender.

Comeon ESPN, we won 8 in a row including a big, big one againstthe Thunder on the row. Don't go and act like we suck and are guaranteed a first round exit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed this one due to the early start.

I don't care what our record is or what we are seeded. We're not the best team in the East until we can consistently beat the Boston Celtics.

Yeah we were close, but we can't close them out. That 3rd quarter looks like an abomination. Championship teams don't lose their composure like that.

God I am sick to ****ing death of losing to this Celtics team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> ESPN is ripping us.
> 
> Now we can't beat elite teams...
> 
> ...


In 2006 we were the worst contender against other playoff teams, and that turned out pretty well for us.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Did the refs go to the monitors after the Garnett screen episode?


----------

